# Tivo Edge for Antenna force channel procedure



## Syjim (10 mo ago)

My new Tivo didn't "find" or make available channel 17.1 in Raleigh, NC. My old Channel Master finds it but insists on using the VHF (RF 8) version which is pixelated beyond use. There is a UHF version (RF 14) of channel 17.1 listed but Channel Master support insists there is no way to force the old Channel Master box to use that instead of the VHF channel. All the UHF channels on the same antenna come in just fine. The signal strength of the VHF 17.1 shows as very strong but the quality shows as low and fluctuating. It's actually useless.

How can I force my new Tivo Edge to find the UHF version of 17.1 on RF 14? I'm convinced it would work just as well as the other UHF channels on that antenna. It is the only CBS station available.

Thanks.

(The following from otadtv probably won't show up formatted well but you get the idea.)



Network Error




*Broadcast Tower Antenna
TV Channels -- Networks*​*Callsign*
UHD's noted​*Angle*
Degrees​*Range*
Miles​*Signal*
Reception​*RF Ch*
Band​*Xmit*
Ant MSL
​*Pwr*
kW​*City*
State​



[TD]11-1 -- ABC (WTVD)
17-1 -- CBS (WNCN)
22-1 -- CW (WLFL)
28-1 -- MyN
40-1 -- Univision (WUVC)​[/TD]
[TD]WRDC
(*UHD*)​[/TD]
[TD]*106*[/TD]
[TD]30.1[/TD]
[TD]-32 dBm
55%







[/TD]
[TD]RF 14
*UHF*​[/TD]
[TD]704 m
2310 ft.​[/TD]
[TD]1000​[/TD]
[TD]DURHAM
NC[/TD]
[TD][/TD]​
[TD]17-1 -- CBS
17-2 -- Rewind TV
17-3 -- Grit
17-4 --Circle
28-2 -- Charge!​[/TD]
[TD]WNCN​[/TD]
[TD]*106*[/TD]
[TD]30.1[/TD]
[TD]-38 dBm
45%







[/TD]
[TD]RF 08
*VHF*-Hi​[/TD]
[TD]705 m
2312 ft.​[/TD]
[TD]29​[/TD]
[TD]GOLDSBORO
NC[/TD]
[TD][/TD]​


----------



## Steve (Apr 24, 2003)

Maybe try tuning 17-1 manually when in live TV. If you get a picture, then report to TiVo there's a channel missing in the guide data for your area. Just a thought.

PS: You know the SKIP button on the remote will get you the dash, right?


----------



## eherberg (Feb 17, 2011)

Your UHF station is an ATSC 3.0 station -- the TiVo Edge is not going to be able to tune that in (nor will the even older Channel Master).


----------



## Syjim (10 mo ago)

Thanks. Don't know what ATSC 3.0 is. I'll have to look it up and get familiar. So this is the only UHF station like that? These machines have no trouble with any of the other UHF stations I see. Or maybe the ones that work are a different type and there are some I'm not aware of that I wouldn't be able to get?


----------



## eherberg (Feb 17, 2011)

Syjim said:


> Thanks. Don't know what ATSC 3.0 is. I'll have to look it up and get familiar. So this is the only UHF station like that? These machines have no trouble with any of the other UHF stations I see. Or maybe the ones that work are a different type and there are some I'm not aware of that I wouldn't be able to get?


In Raleigh, RF23 is also ATSC 3.0


----------

